# soybean crushing



## edipa

hola me pueden ayudar a traducir la frase siguiente:

a soybean crushing capacity in excess of 110 MT/DAY of top flakes surface

gracias


----------



## lpfr

Aquí puedes encontrar una breve descripción del procesado de habas de soja. Una de las cosas que se hace es el "aplastado" de las habas (que no es ni el molido ni el triturado). 
  "... una capacidad de aplastado de habas de soja de más de 110 MT (toneladas métricas)/día de..."

Pero no veo "top flakes surface". El aplastado produce "flakes" que pueden ser "top" pero no veo que viene a hacer "surfaces".
 Tal vez tendría más sentido si nos dieses la frase entera en lugar de un pedacito.


----------



## edipa

ok agradezco tu ayuda 
mi traduccion consiste en un manual de procesamiento de soya


----------



## vicdark

soybean crushing = *prensado de semilla de soja*  o simplemente *prensado de soja.*

El diccionario de la RAE también adimite el uso de "soya".


----------



## Sorguinha

Entonces cual seria la diferencia entre 'pressing' y 'crushing' al hablarse de procesamiento de alimentos? Yo los tengo a los dos en la misma lista de tipos de procesamiento.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pops91710

Sorguinha said:


> Entonces cual seria la diferencia entre 'pressing' y 'crushing' al hablarse de procesamiento de alimentos? Yo los tengo a los dos en la misma lista de tipos de procesamiento.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



There are basically two ways of removing the oil from soybeans: _*pressing it out mechanically*_, or _*crushing the beans into thin flakes, then percolating *_these with a solvent to extract or dissolve it out. From ancient times until the early 1900s, most oil was removed by mechanical pressing. After the soybeans were ground and steamed, the oil was pressed out in primitive wooden wedge presses in East Asia, then later in hand-turned screw presses, and more recently in hydraulic presses. To move from a batch to a continuous process, the motor driven screw press or expeller was developed. Built somewhat like a large meat grinder, it heated the crushed beans by friction and pressure, and pressed out the oil through narrow slots in the metal barrel surrounding the screw. Solvent extraction systems began to replace pressing systems in the early 1900s, especially in Europe. Because soybeans have a relatively low oil content and because solvents remove a higher percentage of the oil than do mechanical pressing systems, solvent extraction came to be widely used by *soybean crushers.* By 1970 over 90% of the world's soy oil was solvent extracted.


----------



## Sorguinha

Y cual seria la diferente traduccion de los dos terminos, por favor?


----------



## pops91710

comprimir = press
aplastar = crush


----------



## Sorguinha

Mmmm.... no lo creo. El "comprimir" es presionar algo con el objetivo de reducir su tamaño, no de procesarlo. Gracias de todas maneras : )


----------



## pops91710

En el caso de no estrujar la vendimia, se hace un prensado directo, cargando la prensa con uvas enteras. La extracción del jugo se debe al prensado que_* comprime*_ las uvas, provocando el agrietamiento de las pieles que dejan escapar progresivamente el jugo. [url]http://julian.olmo.[/URL]◄clic

http://www.historiacocina.aceitunas ◄clic ....aquí dicen que comprimen las aceitunas

La máquina consta de una zona de alimentación, una zona de calentamiento y una zona de compresión, cuyo fin es _*comprimir al máximo las semillas *_y obtener el aceite líquido ►http://www.agenciadenoticias.unal.edu.co/detalle/article/extractora-de-aceite-de-semillas-de-jatropha/index.html


----------



## Sorguinha

Ahora si me convencio. Gracias!


----------

